# a sunburst pattern jig



## gene so (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello , I am planning to build a sideboard and also embellish existing cabinet doors here in our retirement home in northern New Mexico. I want to create a sunburst design on my doors (16) and could use advice on both the process with a router and also information on a jig to complete this process with excellence. If plans exist so a woodworker could create a jig for this process, I would like to learn of it. I assume since I will be doing do much routing with this proposed jig that it be made of durable materials. I thank you for your advice on this matter.

Gene So


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a picture or a drawing?


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Is this an inlay that you will be fitting flush with the surface, like: http://cf.mp-cdn.net/03/d6/6ae440e964b5ee64e50df3d920a2.jpg

If so, you should get a piece of mdf and cut a hole in it the exact size as the inlay. Then you can clamp the template to your door, put a pattern bit on your router, set the depth to the thickness of the inlay and rout out the recess where the inlay sits.


----------

